# Wolf Sightings



## Ron Tropea (Jan 10, 2006)

Last week, my friend Kirk Morphy went to a farm near Pembroke Ontario for a few days of R and R. While there, he heard the wolves howling every night. He actually photographed a few that were hanging around the barns. It seems that they were after the deer that he photographed from the up stairs bedroom window. In total, he saw 20 deer on or close to the farn in three days, and managed to photograph three wolves. I have added his photos to my folder.


----------



## BFTrout (Sep 27, 2002)

Almost smoked one with the truck a little over a week ago on my way home from work. Small animal, about 70 lbs and no visable collar. 
BFTrout


----------

